# Where to get propane tank in MD, VA, PA, or NC.



## cwinfrey (May 18, 2010)

I have been looking for a 150 or 250 gal old propane tank for a few months to turn into a smoker. If anyone knows where I can buy one, find one, come across one, trip over one, run into one, steal one (kidding), etc... please let me know. I have been calling places, looking on craigslist, emailing propane companies etc, asking people at work etc... I would like to have one built before summer has come and gone... 
Ask any neighbors, people at work, at church, friends and family etc.. I am frequently in Hampton Roads Virginia and in Southern Maryland. So I can get to North Carolina, Virginia, Maryland, DC, Deleware, Pennsylvania. OK well you get my point...



Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellbellc (May 18, 2010)

I would keep an eye on Craig's list.  I was just looking at Hampton Roads, VA and there is one on there but probably not big enough for what you are looking for...You can actually post what you are looking for and someone might have one for you...Here's a link just to give you an idea...

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/grd/1743654718.html


----------



## cwinfrey (May 18, 2010)

Yeah I actually saw that one last night. That one looks like a 100gal tank....
I have looked at craigslist in NC, VA, MD, DC, PA, DE....


----------

